# My Bonsai Mother



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 28, 2008)

Bonsai your donors

This is a great thread and very informative. This is a OG KushxAfghan Kush that I revegged. It's about time for another root trim on her...she's taking off.


----------



## Icex420 (Jan 20, 2009)

wows. How big was it?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 20, 2009)

It's still under a ft or a lil over.


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 25, 2009)

how long after you cut buds do you generally have to reveg for?does this process take away from potency or yield?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome.

I am working on one as well..


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 26, 2009)

That looks awesome!  All your missing is the is the zen rock garden.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 26, 2009)

Did you cut the top half of the plant off or did you grow it that short naturally?  Im amazed!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 26, 2009)

> how long after you cut buds do you generally have to reveg for?


it took her about 2-3 weeks to reveg.





> does this process take away from potency or yield?


Not that i've noticed.





> Did you cut the top half of the plant off or did you grow it that short naturally?


A lil of both. She was topped and LSTed when she was grown the 1st time but she also didn't stretch too much in flower. She may have doubled in height, if that.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 26, 2009)

You actually get in there and cut the roots?

can you enlighten me with your process? My interest meter is peaked.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm in a 1 gal pot. I just slide the root ball out and trim an inch from the sides and put her into new soil. You can trim the bottom but I wouldn't recommend it until you get the hang of trimming because if you damage the tap root your lady will hate you for it.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 26, 2009)

Roger that, trim the sides, not the taproots.

I will begin working on my larger bonzai mother next week.


----------



## Tater (Jan 26, 2009)

Badass nice job, makes me a bit envious as I still haven't bonsai'd anything yet.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, you can cut it but idk how much therefore I don't recommend cutting it. I think I damaged the tap on this girl last trimming...she's not so perky anymore.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 12, 2009)

so then the tap root is like the scout root who goes out to find goods and hollars bak to all them lil hairy lookin roots to come join in...?  lol
  how you know which is the tap root? i thought roots all looked like roots an are random or somethin...?  is there only one or is there more tahn one tap root... just curious all.  thanks


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 12, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> so then the tap root is like the scout root who goes out to find goods and hollars bak to all them lil hairy lookin roots to come join in...? lol
> how you know which is the tap root? i thought roots all looked like roots an are random or somethin...? is there only one or is there more tahn one tap root... just curious all. thanks


the tap root is the main root there is only one ! when you pop seeds in water cloth style you are lookin at the tap root.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 12, 2009)

WOW what an interesting concept thats a real mindblower ..i need a bong hit now!awesome cuz !


----------



## zipflip (Apr 12, 2009)

u talkin my analogy of the taproot scout lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 12, 2009)

very nice *BombB*...I will watch your progress as i am right behind you.so how old is this donor ?.thanks for shareing..:bong:


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 12, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> u talkin my analogy of the taproot scout lol


na dude referrin to the puffs bonsai grow nothing anal.. intensionally intended. although i need another bong hit now after tryin to spell those big words. lmao


----------



## zipflip (Jun 24, 2009)

you got any pic updates on ya mom here BBP or she die ?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't have that plant but I do have cuts from her.


----------



## sensi_star (Jul 17, 2009)

im just starting on a bonsai... hope it works out. your plants look amazing! 

keep up the good work


----------

